# Vor-/Nachteile/Unterschiede von Konstruktoren und Methoden



## obiwan (9. Jan 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei, in die Welt von Java einzutauchen. 
Dabei ist mir nicht klar, wo die Unterschiede bzw. Vor- und Nachteile von Konstruktoren und Methoden liegen.

Mit Methoden kann ich gut arbeiten, jedoch wird auch viel in Beispielprogrammen mit Konstruktoren gemacht - mit denen habe ich immer meine Probleme -> Wo liegen da Vor-/Nachteile/Unterschiede?
Wo finde ich eine gute Seite, wo mir "super()" mal richtig gut erklärt wird - diese Methode benötige ich doch bei zugriffen auf Konstruktoren anderer Kassen oder !? (Wertübergaben an Konstruktoren is kein ding, aber dann das Arbeiten mit diesen Werten - der zugriff macht mir Schwierigkeiten)

Hui, ich hoffe ich habe mich so einigermaßen verständlich ausgedrückt.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## André Uhres (9. Jan 2006)

Ein Konstruktor hat keinen Rückgabetyp und heißt auch immer so wie die Klasse. 

Wird ein Objekt mit dem new-Operator angelegt, so wird ein Konstruktor aufgerufen.
Dabei sollen in der Regel die Variablen des neuen Objekts initialisiert werden. 
Diese Initialisierung wird in den Konstruktor gesetzt, um sicherzustellen, 
dass das neue Objekt einen sinnvollen Anfangszustand aufweist.

Um die ererbten Datenfelder des Vaters zu initialisieren ist es möglich, innerhalb eines Konstruktors
den Konstruktor des Vaters aufzurufen. Dies wird mit dem Schlüsselwort "super" gemacht.
Der super-Aufruf muss immer in der ersten Zeile des Konstruktors stehen. 
Ein Parameter des Konstruktors der Sohn-Klasse kann als aktueller Parameter an den Konstruktor 
der VaterKlasse übergeben werden.


----------



## DeepBlue (9. Jan 2006)

Zum Thema "super()":
http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...sel06_006.htm#Rxx747java06006040001E71F01921F


----------



## obiwan (9. Jan 2006)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten, jetzt bilick ich schon etwas besser durch.


----------

